# General > Member's Lounge > Nature and Conservation >  Flight over Siberia

## jwuog

Some pictures taken from the plane when flying over Siberia.

The place is hauntingly beautiful. Nature's fractal design is simply stunning.

----------


## benetay

Thanks for sharing! Great pictures. If i'm lost down there. Thats it.

Cheers!

----------


## genes

Awe-struck. I love the fifth picture with the crater. Looks like a gaping hole sucking in all the clouds.

----------


## trident

I feel cold just looking at the photos.

----------

